# CIA and NSA are asking congress to roll back privacy policies



## chrisrlink (Mar 15, 2021)

so again the debate of privacy laws for domestic internet traffic are under threat but there is another thing in the mix which could make internet policing in the US a very real thing thanks to chinese and Russian hackers attacking US gov/industrial computers from within our very boarders

full story
White House Weighs New Cybersecurity Approach After Failure to Detect Hacks (msn.com)


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 16, 2021)

This is the equivalent of getting my house broken into by people from the next state over, and then demanding that my neighbors take down all their blinds and curtains from the windows and leave their doors unlocked and wide open so I can make sure it wasn't them.


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 17, 2021)

I don't even think the EFF can stop it this time or lawsuits


----------



## Subtle Demise (Mar 17, 2021)

chrisrlink said:


> I don't even think the EFF can stop it this time or lawsuits


We'll just have to come up with another solution. I'm sure some privacy advocate would enjoy the challenge of doing a home-grown decentralized cryptography solution without the backdoors installed.


----------



## chrisrlink (Mar 17, 2021)

problem is this is gonna be a huge shit stain on the democrats but could be much worse if trump get's back in 2024 MUCH WORSE I can see this getting out of hand if republicans reclaim power


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 19, 2021)

they don't need anymore tools. they already have more than plenty to find people. Giving more is obtrusive and should not be allowed.


----------



## dAVID_ (Mar 19, 2021)

> "There are other hurdles. The process of getting a search warrant is too cumbersome for tracking nation-state cyberattacks, Mr. Gerstell said. “Someone’s got to be able to take that information from the N.S.A. and instantly go take a look at that computer,” he said. “But the F.B.I. needs a warrant to do that, and that takes time by which point the adversary has escaped.”"


They're not even trying to hide the fact that they want access to every computer in any place at any time.


----------

